# Blu Rays etc...



## AvcGJS (Sep 13, 2013)

Does anyone know where i can buy a Blu ray Re-winder?


----------



## Kyle123 (Sep 13, 2013)

At the Tartan paint shop


----------



## AvcGJS (Sep 13, 2013)

Kyle123 said:


> At the Tartan paint shop




Tartan Paint Now Available on ScotClans :


----------



## RoryA (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a Blu Ray rewinder I can sell you - only £40. Don't be fooled by the fact it looks like a pen.


----------



## diddi (Sep 14, 2013)

bring your bluray down under....  everything goes the other way down here.


----------



## Michael M (Sep 24, 2013)

RoryA is having a lend of you....All you need is a blu-ray trimmer to cut off the used data, then you hang it on a skyhook to dry, for re-use later on.

WTF? Blu Ray Disc Rewinder For Sale. - Blu-ray Forum


----------



## Michael M (Sep 24, 2013)

Ha.....even the spammers can't get it right !!!


----------



## Skrej (Sep 26, 2013)

AvcGJS said:


> Does anyone know where i can buy a Blu ray Re-winder?



Back in the days of cassette tapes, we'd just use a pencil.  Trick was to find just the right sized pencil to still fit in the hole, but be big enough to grab the little gear teeth.  

Otherwise, you had to rely on centrifugal force to keep it from sliding down the pencil as you twirled it about your head, but with the right sized pen/pencil, it wasn't an issue.   Anything with a taper was best, because it would auto-fit.

Granted, DVD holes are bigger than cassette holds, but I don't see why the same principle wouldn't apply.  Maybe just try a broom handle instead of a pencil?  

Actually, I'll bet you dollars to doughnuts a wooden toilet plunger handle would be about the right size, with the added bonus of being shorter.  You could even rewind your DVDs while sitting on the can, and save time by combining tasks.

Just keep your stack of unwound DVDs next to your favorite throne, and viola - you'll be a modern marvel of efficiency and the envy of all your friends.


----------



## AvcGJS (Sep 26, 2013)

Its all good now i wrote a macro for it, sends the disc drive into reverse.


----------



## taurean (Sep 28, 2013)

AvcGJS said:


> Its all good now i wrote a macro for it, sends the disc drive into reverse.


Great! Any chance that you'd post your macro here. Or would you go Rory's way [sell it]?


----------



## xenou (Oct 6, 2013)

So blue-ray's don't have rewind buttons?  And for this I am supposed to pay extra?


----------



## diddi (Oct 7, 2013)

no rewind button: the ultimate copyright protection


----------

